# Elven's mice



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Im really lousy at taking mouse pictures, but here are some.


----------



## nixxy (Apr 18, 2010)

The orange rusty color mouse is gorgeous.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the little blue mouse and the black and white one


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

>


How cute!! :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The twining tails in that last pic are just precious! Tell me more about the big satin mousie in the last pic! The red one in the first pic has such nice color; I really like it.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

The satin mouse is silver tan. I mated her with a fawn male, and I actually got satin creme babie in the litter, among many colours that I dont even recognice. I'll take new pics at weekend when I have more time. 
Finlands mousebreeders think Im grazy, mixing up any colours I feel like, but I do get lovely results, like that silver was born from champagne.


----------

